

Google Starts Selling Their Stylish Motorola Smart Watch - neilellis
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29039293

======
seren
> Google's Motorola division has begun selling its highly anticipated circular
> smartwatch, the Moto 360.

Haven't Motorola Mobility been resold to Lenovo ?

~~~
dragonwriter
> Haven't Motorola Mobility been resold to Lenovo ?

The sale is in process and is expected to close by 2015, but, for now, it is
still accurately described as Google's Motorola Mobility division.

~~~
seren
Thanks. It makes sense.

